# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  شرح الحديث الاول (الاربعون النووية)

## عنان البرانسي

*ئبسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*(شرح الأربعين النووية)*
*هذا الكتاب للعلامة النووي-رحمه الله- والعلامة النووي هو يحيى بن شرف أبو زكريا ألقى الله في قلبه منذ صغره حُبَّ الدينِ والعلم فحفظ كتاب الله-عز وجل- وُلِدَ في قريةِ نوى جنوبَ دمشقَ بشهر محرم سنةَ ستمائة واحدى وثلاثين من الهجرة وكان جاداً في طلب العلم وكان له من الدروس اثنا عشرَ درساً في كل يوم وله أكثر من اثنين وعشرين كتاباً وجعل الله لها القبول عند المسلمين بسبب نيته الصالحة والخالصة لله وسبب تأليفه للأربعين النووية أن ابن صلاح-رحمه الله-جمع في تدرسيه الأحاديث الكلية التي تدور عليها علم الشريعة وهي ستة وعشرون حديثاً فزاد عليها الإمام النووي-رحمه الله-ستة عشرَ حديثاً فأصبحت اثنين وأربعين حديثاً وسميت بالأربعين النووية وزاد عليها الإمام ابن رجب-رحمه الله- ثمانية أحاديث وشرحها في كتابه جامع العلوم والحكم من جوامع الكلم.*

*جاء حديث عن النبي-صلى الله عليه وسلم-: " من حفظ على أمتي أربعين حديثاً من أمر دينها بعثه الله يوم القيامة في زمرة الفقهاء والعلماء ". وفي رواية: " بعثه الله فقيها وكنت له يوم القيامة شاهداً وشفيعاً ". وهذا الحديث روي عن علي وابن مسعود وعن معاذ ولكن اتفق الحفاظ على أنه حديث ضعيف قال الحافظ ابن حجر-رحمه الله-: " جمعت طرقه من جزءٍ ليس فيها طريقُ يسلم من علةٍ قادحةٍ "*
*وقد ألف الأربعين غير الإمام النووي كالإمام ابن المبارك وغيرهم من الأئمة-رحمهم الله جميعاً- قال الإمام النووي-رحمه الله-: " وقد استخرت الله في جمع أربعين حديثاً اقتداءً بهؤلاء الأعلام ".* 

*(الحديث الأول): عن عمر بن الخطاب-رضي الله عنه-قال: سمعت رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وسلم-يقول: " إنما الأعمال بالنيات وإنما لكل امرئ ما نوى فمن كانت هجرته إلى الله ورسوله فهجرته إلى الله ورسوله ومن كانت هجرته إلى دنيا يصيبها أو امرأة ينكحها فهجرته إلى ما هاجر إليه " [متفق عليه].*
*(نبذة عن الرواي) هو عمر بن الخطاب أبو حفص أمير المؤمنين كان اسلامه عزاً ظهر به الإسلام بدعوة النبي-صلى الله عليه وسلم- وشهد المشاهد كلها وتولى الخلافة بعد أبي بكر ومناقبه وفضائلة كثيرة جدا تولى الخلافة عشر سنين وخمسة أشهر وقيل: ستة أشهر وقتل شهيداً طعنه أبو لؤلوة المجوسي توفي سنة ثلاث وعشرين للهجرة من ذي الحجة وهو ابن ثلاث وستين سنةً* 
*(منزلة الحديث)*
*قال العراقي-رحمه الله-: " هذا الحديث قاعدة من قواعد الإسلام حتى قيل:إنه ثلثي العلم وقيل ربعه وقيل خمسه. وقال الشافعي وأحمد: إنه ثلثي الإسلام.*

*وقال الإمام أحمد-رحمه الله-: " أصول الإسلام على ثلاثة أحاديث حديثِ عمر " إنما الأعمال بالنيات وحديث عائشة " من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد " وحديث النعمان بن بشير" الحلال بين والحرام بين ".*

*وقال الإمام بن مهدي-رحمه الله-: " ينبغي لكل من صنف كتاباً أن يبتدئ فيه بهذا الحديث تنبيهاً للطالبِ على تصحيحِ النية ".*

*(معاني مفردات الحديث)*
*إنما: تفيد الحصر وهو حكم اثبات الأعمال بالنيات. النية: في اللغة: القصد وفي الشرع: اعتقاد القلب فعل شيء وعزمه عليه من غير تردد.*

*(شرح الحديث)*
*قوله: إنما الأعمال بالنيات. أي لا صحة لعملٍ إلا بنية. الأعمال: جمع عمل وهو يشمل كل الأعمال الظاهرة والباطنة وأعمال الجوارح وأعمال القلوب.*
*فائدة: قال ابن هبيرة-رحمه الله-: " لا يقبل الله عملاً إلا بنيةٍ حتى إن المسلم يَضاعَف له الثوابُ على أكله وشربه وقيامه وقعوده ونومه ويقظته على حسب نيته في ذلك وربما يجمع الشيءَ الواحد عدةَ وجوهٍ من العبادات بالنية ".* 

*والنية هي تمييز العبادات عن العادات. قال ابن رجب-رحمه الله-: " واما النية بالمعنى التي ذكرها الفقهاء هو تمييز العبادات عن العادات وتمييز العبادات بعضَها عن بعض فإن الإمساك عن الطعام والشراب تارةً يقع حميةً وتارة لعدم القدرة وتارةً تركاً للشهوات لله-عز وجل- فيحتاج في الصيام إلى النية وكذلك العبادات كالصلاة والصيام منها نفل ومنها فرض وكذلك الصدقة تكون نفلاً وتكون فرضاً ".* 

*قوله: وإنما لكل امرئٍ ما نوى. أي جزاه ما نواه في عمله من خير أو شر* 
*قوله: فمن كانت هجرته إلى الله ورسوله فهجرته إلى الله ورسوله ومن كانت هجرته إلى دنيا يصيبها أو امرأة ينكحها فهجرته إلى ما هاجر إليه.*
*الهجرة في اللغة: أي الترك. وفي الشرع: ترك ما نهى الله عنه. قال رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وسلم-: " المهاجر من هجر ما نهى الله عنه " [رواه البخاري].* 
*قال الإمام النووي: معناه من قصد بهجرته وجه الله وقع أجره على الله ومن قصد دنيا أو امرأة فهي حظه ولا نصيب له في الآخرة بسبب هذه الهجرة.* 
*قيل: إن الحديث سيق بسبب رجل أراد التزوج من امرأة يقال لها أم قيس فكان يقال له: مهاجر أم قيس. فأنكر ذلك الإمام ابن رجب وغيره من العلماء قال ابن حجر-رحمه الله-: " ليس فيه أن حديث الأعمال سيق بسبب ذلك ولم أر في شيء من الطرق ما يقتضي التصريح في ذلك ".* 

*( الفوائد من الحديث)*
*1-  * *النية محلها القلب واللفظ بها بدعة.*
*2-  * *أن مدار الأعمال على النيات صحةً وفساداً وكمالاً ونقصاً.*
*3-  * *في الحديث اشارة أن من أراد الغنيمة صحح العزيمة ومن أراد المواهب السنية أخلص النية.*
*4-  * *أن الأمور بمقاصدها.*
*5-  * *الميزة بين العبادة والعادة هي النية.*
*6-  * *أن نية المؤمن تبلغ حيث يبلغ به عمله قال رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وسلم-: " نية المؤمن خير من عمله ".*
*7-  * *أن الإنسان يُعطى على نيته ما لا يُعطى على عمله. لهذا قالوا: كل يلقى على قدر نيته توافيقَه.*

*فائدة: ما حكم الهجرة؟ المسألة فيها تفصيل: إذا كان الإنسان يستطيع أن يظهر دينه ويعلنه فهنا الهجرة مستحبة*
*وإن لم يستطع أن يظهر دينه ويعلنه فهنا الهجرة واجبة.*
*قال رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وسلم-: " لا تنقطع الهجرة حتى تنقطع التوبة ولا تنقطع التوبة حتى تطلع الشمس من مغربها.*

*فائدة: يستفاد من هذا الحديث طلب العلم لله أو لغير الله حسب نيته قال بعض السلف: من طلب العلم لله لم يزل مُعاناً ومن طلبه لغير الله لم يزل مُهاناً.*

*" وصلِّ اللهم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين ".*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> *.* *
> قيل: إن الحديث سيق بسبب رجل أراد التزوج من امرأة يقال لها أم قيس فكان يقال له: مهاجر أم قيس. فأنكر ذلك الإمام ابن رجب وغيره من العلماء قال ابن حجر-رحمه الله-: " ليس فيه أن حديث الأعمال سيق بسبب ذلك ولم أر في شيء من الطرق ما يقتضي التصريح في ذلك ".*


جزاكم الله خير

----------


## الطيبوني

> *قوله: إنما الأعمال بالنيات. أي لا صحة لعملٍ إلا بنية. الأعمال: جمع عمل وهو يشمل كل الأعمال الظاهرة والباطنة وأعمال الجوارح وأعمال القلوب.*



قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله في كتاب الايمان


من أحوال القلب وأعماله ما يكون من لوازم الإيمان الثابتة فيه، بحيث إذا كان الإنسان مؤمناً، لزم ذلك بغير قصد منه ولا تَعمُّد له. وإذا لم يوجد، دل على أن الإيمان الواجب لم يحصل في القلب، وهذا كقوله تعالى: {لا تَجِدُ قَوْمًا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ يُوَادُّونَ مَنْ حَادَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَلَوْ كَانُوا آبَاءهُمْ أَوْ أَبْنَاءهُمْ أَوْ إِخْوَانَهُمْ أَوْ عَشِيرَتَهُمْ أُوْلَئِكَ كَتَبَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الْإِيمَانَ وَأَيَّدَهُم بِرُوحٍ مِّنْهُ} [المجادلة: 22] ، فأخبر أنك لا تجد مؤمناً يواد المحادين لله ورسوله، فإن نفس الإيمان ينافي موادته، كما ينفي أحد الضدين الآخر. فإذا وجد الإيمان انتفى ضده، وهو موالاة أعداء الله، فإذا كان الرجل يوالي أعداء الله بقلبه، كان ذلك دليلاً على أن قلبه ليس فيه الإيمان الواجب.

ومثله قوله تعالى في الآية الأخرى: {تَرَى كَثِيرًا مِّنْهُمْ يَتَوَلَّوْنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ لَبِئْسَ مَا قَدَّمَتْ لَهُمْ أَنفُسُهُمْ أَن سَخِطَ اللهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَفِي الْعَذَابِ هُمْ خَالِدُونَ وَلَوْ كَانُوا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالله والنَّبِيِّ وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مَا اتَّخَذُوهُمْ أَوْلِيَاء وَلَكِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِّنْهُمْ فَاسِقُونَ} [المائدة: 80، 81] ، فذكر جملة شرطية تقتضي أنه إذا وجد الشرط وجد المشروط بحرف [لو] ، التي تقتضي مع الشرط انتقاء المشروط، فقال: {وَلَوْ كَانُوا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالله والنَّبِيِّ وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مَااتَّخَذُوهُمْ أَوْلِيَاء} 

 فدل على أن الإيمان المذكور ينفي اتخاذهم أولياء ويضاده، ولا يجتمع الإيمان واتخاذهم أولياء في القلب، ودل ذلك على أن من اتخذهم أولياء، ما فعل الإيمان الواجب من الإيمان بالله والنبي وما أنزل إليه.

ومثله قوله تعالى: {لاَ تَتَّخِذُواْ الْيَهُودَ وَالنَّصَارَى أَوْلِيَاء بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاء بَعْضٍ وَمَن يَتَوَلَّهُم مِّنكُمْ فَإِنَّهُ مِنْهُمْ} [المائدة: 51] ، فإنه أخبر في تلك الآيات أن متوليهم لا يكون مؤمناً، وأخبر هنا أن متوليهم هو منهم، فالقرآن يصدق بعضه بعضًا، قال الله تعالى: {اللَّهُ نَزَّلَ أَحْسَنَ الْحَدِيثِ كِتَابًا مُّتَشَابِهًا مَّثَانِيَ تَقْشَعِرُّ مِنْهُ جُلُودُ الَّذِينَ يَخْشَوْنَ رَبَّهُمْ} الآية [الزمر: 23] . انتهى المقصود . نقلته بطوله للفائدة

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

